# Smoking in my car



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I picked a guy today and drove him 20miles. It was dark so I couldnt tell what he was doing in the back, I did notice he had the window down. Anyway about 2 minutes away from the destination I smelled cigg. I did not say anything since we were just two mins away and he had been smoking the whole ride. I obviously gave him 2 stars. Now should I tell Uber about this? I found it rude and disrespectful that he smoked in my car and did not even bother asking?

And I was planning on putting up no smoking,drinking or eating sign on my car?? Since my smelling sense is not that good Lol.

Need some advice.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

Definitely a rude rider for not even being considerate to ask. What would have happened if you happened to be allergic to the smoke? Uber probably won't do anything against the rider as a result, though if you had presence of mind to do it, entering a cleaning fee fare review and not driving for an hour while deodorizing your car may have netted you an extra charge.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

UberSonic said:


> Definitely a rude rider for not even being considerate to ask. What would have happened if you happened to be allergic to the smoke? Uber probably won't do anything against the rider as a result, though if you had presence of mind to do it, entering a cleaning fee fare review and not driving for an hour while deodorizing your car may have netted you an extra charge.


I did have to drive with all windows down to get the smell out. And I didnt take any ride after him. Do you think Uber will pay me for that?


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> I did have to drive with all windows down to get the smell out. And I didnt take any ride after him. Do you think Uber will pay me for that?


I use the Febreeze Gain scented in my vents this will keep odors out of your car. It is not overpowering and I get a lot of compliments on the fresh smell.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

pengduck said:


> I use the Febreeze Gain scented in my vents this will keep odors out of your car. It is not overpowering and I get a lot of compliments on the fresh smell.


yeah I did use that and got rid of the smell.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I picked a guy today and drove him 20miles. It was dark so I couldnt tell what he was doing in the back, I did notice he had the window down. Anyway about 2 minutes away from the destination I smelled cigg. I did not say anything since we were just two mins away and he had been smoking the whole ride. I obviously gave him 2 stars. Now should I tell Uber about this? I found it rude and disrespectful that he smoked in my car and did not even bother asking?
> 
> ...


Yes email UBER about him

With the ratings axe hovering over good drivers necks it's very hard for drivers to assert simple rideshare rules.

The car is yours, you choose to share it, and the actions of one rider shouldn't impact on the amenity of the next rider or yours.

UBER's rating system when used by inconsiderate douchbags only asserts ongoing bad behaviour - and strangely that suits UBER, because being the ego-centric, uncharitable company that they are they would have changed it if it didn't suit them


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I picked a guy today and drove him 20miles. It was dark so I couldnt tell what he was doing in the back, I did notice he had the window down. Anyway about 2 minutes away from the destination I smelled cigg. I did not say anything since we were just two mins away and he had been smoking the whole ride. I obviously gave him 2 stars. Now should I tell Uber about this? I found it rude and disrespectful that he smoked in my car and did not even bother asking?
> 
> ...


2 stars??? You're far too nice, that's an automatic 1 star. I don't care how far you were from his destination. To me that's an egregious offense, I would have stopped right there and kicked him out. Far too many drivers are just sitting back and taking the shit treatment from pax. Just because this is a cheap rideshare service dosen't mean pax can do whatever they want. We as drivers need to start sending a message. ZERO tolerance policy for this bullshit, curb em. If you're so worried about your rating then maybe this isn't for you. I took two 1 or 2 star hits last month for zero tolerance of riders but at over 3000 rides it doesn't affect me.


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

pengduck said:


> I use the Febreeze Gain scented in my vents this will keep odors out of your car. It is not overpowering and I get a lot of compliments on the fresh smell.


I use the same stuff. Everybody likes it, and it's not overpowering. Smells just like fresh laundry.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

I agree with uberDC you should have kicked him out. That is very disrespectful and done on purpose. ****en asshole should have gotten a 1.nobody ever smokes in my car and I get asked daily by pax.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

krazydrive said:


> I agree with uberDC you should have kicked him out. That is very disrespectful and done on purpose. ****en asshole should have gotten a 1.nobody ever smokes in my car and I get asked daily by pax.


Perfect Uber avatar btw.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

I smoke in my car between rides with roof and windows open and still get complains from riders about the smell.

Although I smoke myself, I don't let riders smoke in my car.
I don't need burn marks on my sealing and ashes all over the car.

When I drove a cab, riders could smoke in it any time unless it was raining.

One asshole borrowed a cigarette and a lighter from me once, lighted the cigarette and placed it on the fabric seat. After the ride I had a burn mark an inch long on the back seat. The asshole did it on purpose.

Other time assholes used a lighter to burn the backrests behind me.
You can tell by the smell that something is wrong, but you can't imagine the shit they come up with.
Stop pleasing assholes, it's not your job.
There are asshole pleasing agencies for that.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> I smoke in my car between rides with roof and windows open and still get complains from riders about the smell.
> 
> Although I smoke myself, I don't let riders smoke in my car.
> I don't need burn marks on my sealing and ashes all over the car.
> ...


Yeah even with the windows open, your car will still stink. I can't imagine you'll stay active that long with the amount of complaints from riders piling up. At least try stepping outside.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

UberDC said:


> ...
> 
> I took two 1 or 2 star hits last month for zero tolerance of riders but at over 3000 rides it doesn't affect me.


3000 rides is quite a few. However, I do believe that only the last 500 rides count towards your ratings.


----------



## the sandman (Dec 3, 2014)

I would do a damage claim against the pax and let uber hit them with a 100 to 250 charge that will go into your pocket. Smoke is worse than vomit.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I picked a guy today and drove him 20miles. It was dark so I couldnt tell what he was doing in the back, I did notice he had the window down. Anyway about 2 minutes away from the destination I smelled cigg. I did not say anything since we were just two mins away and he had been smoking the whole ride. I obviously gave him 2 stars. Now should I tell Uber about this? I found it rude and disrespectful that he smoked in my car and did not even bother asking?
> 
> ...


_I carry a flashlight. At night when I'm picking up,I always shine the light on the group of people. I have an SUV X/XL. SO I am able to see what they are holding. Cups ,bottles etc. I don't allow eating,drinking or smoking. Not even the E-Cigs or Vapor things._


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Smoking is against Uber rules, that being said this pax got away with it. Nothing you can say or do now that will help with your driver rating.

Pax gets One star, open windows, spray fabreeze and forget about it.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

The perfect RS vehicle is a paddy wagon.


----------



## the sandman (Dec 3, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _I carry a flashlight. At night when I'm picking up,I always shine the light on the group of people. I have an SUV X/XL. SO I am able to see what they are holding. Cups ,bottles etc. I don't allow eating,drinking or smoking. Not even the E-Cigs or Vapor things._


I allow people to vape as I vape. I get compliments all the time on how good my car smells because of it.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

the sandman said:


> I allow people to vape as I vape. I get compliments all the time on how good my car smells because of it.


Yup! Vaping leaves a pleasant mildly sweet aroma in the car. Better than actual air freshener. I actually just bought a few of these to put in the car...
http://www.zazzle.com/smoking_prohibited_vaping_allowed_sticker-217594885000665574


----------



## UberManAdvertiser (Nov 24, 2014)

UberSonic said:


> Yup! Vaping leaves a pleasant mildly sweet aroma in the car. Better than actual air freshener. I actually just bought a few of these to put in the car...
> http://www.zazzle.com/smoking_prohibited_vaping_allowed_sticker-217594885000665574


I hate Vapes! Smells like that awful fart electric smell on an airplane. A few pax lit up vapes, got a bit mad.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Thank you guys for the advice. I will email Uber and let them know and see what happens. Ill update you all about it.

And I noticed some people thought Im worried about my rating, I have a 5* rating so Im not worried, Im just too nice to be rude but I guess Ill have to bring out my mean side if I wanna drive with Uber since Im sure Ill have more disrespectful riders.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _I carry a flashlight. At night when I'm picking up,I always shine the light on the group of people. I have an SUV X/XL. SO I am able to see what they are holding. Cups ,bottles etc. I don't allow eating,drinking or smoking. Not even the E-Cigs or Vapor things._


I liked your flashlight idea. Ill get one and start doing that.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

krazydrive said:


> I agree with uberDC you should have kicked him out. That is very disrespectful and done on purpose. ****en asshole should have gotten a 1.nobody ever smokes in my car and I get asked daily by pax.


You're right. He did it on purpose since it was dark he knew I wont be able to tell much. And he deserved a 1 but I gave him a 2 .


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

UberDC said:


> 2 stars??? You're far too nice, that's an automatic 1 star. I don't care how far you were from his destination. To me that's an egregious offense, I would have stopped right there and kicked him out. Far too many drivers are just sitting back and taking the shit treatment from pax. Just because this is a cheap rideshare service dosen't mean pax can do whatever they want. We as drivers need to start sending a message. ZERO tolerance policy for this bullshit, curb em. If you're so worried about your rating then maybe this isn't for you. I took two 1 or 2 star hits last month for zero tolerance of riders but at over 3000 rides it doesn't affect me.


Youre right should have said something as soon as I realized. Ill keep that in mind next time and wont be nice to them.


----------



## the sandman (Dec 3, 2014)

You know there is a huge difference between what vape smells like compared to people who use herb pens right or wax?


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> I liked your flashlight idea. Ill get one and start doing that.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

UberMan.com said:


> I hate Vapes! Smells like that awful fart electric smell on an airplane. A few pax lit up vapes, got a bit mad.


There's also a HUGE difference between the commercial "Blue" or "N-Joy" and what some folks like me use. Because it's not so "main stream" I don't expect a non-smoker or someone who isn't into vaping to understand the differences either. Most of the time my car smells like raspberry or peanut butter. I had one rider ask me if I was baking cinnamon cookies. I only vape between rides, so the rider question kind of caught me off-guard.



the sandman said:


> You know there is a huge difference between what vape smells like compared to people who use herb pens right or wax?


OMG - you know right away if someone is using hash oil. My neighbor uses a wax/herb pen and it smells BAD. I had to ask him to leave my garage. When I first saw him using it, I thought it was just a different looking APV, and it wasn't.


----------



## UberJames (Dec 13, 2014)

I would stop the car and kick his ass out. My passengers know better than to try light up in my car. I'm not even playing.


----------



## Roastedbagel (Oct 9, 2014)

As a smoker myself who rides with Uber almost everyday, I would NEVER even have the audacity to *ask* if I can light up in someone else's car. That's so incredibly disrespectful in my opinion because it stinks up a car to high heaven. 

To the guy who said he smokes but keeps the roof/windows down and people still complain - yes - if you smoke regularly in your car for longer than 6 months or so, that smell is PERMANENT. When I went to sell my car last year, my friend and I spent 3 hours scrubbing/shampooing every single fabric area inside the car. It was incredibly detailed and clean as if it were from the factory floor. 

When the first prospecdtive buyer came to check out the car, the moment we got in the car to start test driving he mentioned it smelled like smoke. I couldn't believe it. That there told me that cigarette smoke smell is definitely permanent unless the fabric interior is comletely replaced. Non-smokers will always smell it no matter what you do.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

the sandman said:


> I would do a damage claim against the pax and let uber hit them with a 100 to 250 charge that will go into your pocket. Smoke is worse than vomit.


Does Uber charge the passenger for clean up fees?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Nick781 said:


> Does Uber charge the passenger for clean up fees?


of course not. we don't want the passengers thinking they are responsible for their actions, do we? that would impact negatively on rider experience.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I picked a guy today and drove him 20miles. It was dark so I couldnt tell what he was doing in the back, I did notice he had the window down. Anyway about 2 minutes away from the destination I smelled cigg. I did not say anything since we were just two mins away and he had been smoking the whole ride. I obviously gave him 2 stars. Now should I tell Uber about this? I found it rude and disrespectful that he smoked in my car and did not even bother asking?
> 
> ...


Always 1-star for an egregious violation like that. Also immediately send Uber an e-mail with pics of any proof that you find (smoking in a car is hard to prove, but puking, or other damage is along the same lines). I don't know that you will get anything out of it since it is almost impossible to prove.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> Thank you guys for the advice. I will email Uber and let them know and see what happens. Ill update you all about it.
> 
> And I noticed some people thought Im worried about my rating, I have a 5* rating so Im not worried, Im just too nice to be rude but I guess Ill have to bring out my mean side if I wanna drive with Uber since Im sure Ill have more disrespectful riders.


"Always kill them with kindness" No matter what! It works.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Nick781 said:


> Does Uber charge the passenger for clean up fees?


There are clean-up fees, but you have to jump through hoops to get them. Take and send in at least 3 pics, plus a receipt for cleaning expenses, and you can't take any rides between the end of the ride requiring clean-up and the time stamp on the receipt for clean-up.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

pengduck said:


> I use the Febreeze Gain scented in my vents this will keep odors out of your car. It is not overpowering and I get a lot of compliments on the fresh smell.


I do the Febreeze vent things too and they are magic. When it is busy, I sometimes smoke on the way to fare and no one ever knows it. Keep the window down and pump up the vent for a couple of minutes. Always get compliments on my car. That stuff really does work.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Roastedbagel said:


> As a smoker myself who rides with Uber almost everyday, I would NEVER even have the audacity to *ask* if I can light up in someone else's car. That's so incredibly disrespectful in my opinion because it stinks up a car to high heaven.
> 
> To the guy who said he smokes but keeps the roof/windows down and people still complain - yes - if you smoke regularly in your car for longer than 6 months or so, that smell is PERMANENT. When I went to sell my car last year, my friend and I spent 3 hours scrubbing/shampooing every single fabric area inside the car. It was incredibly detailed and clean as if it were from the factory floor.
> 
> When the first prospecdtive buyer came to check out the car, the moment we got in the car to start test driving he mentioned it smelled like smoke. I couldn't believe it. That there told me that cigarette smoke smell is definitely permanent unless the fabric interior is comletely replaced. Non-smokers will always smell it no matter what you do.


My brother in law used to work in a car dealership and this is what he did... Buy a large can of Lysol. Start the car, and put the a/c on the maximum settings. Spray the entire can of Lysol into the outside air intake for the a/c. Leave the car to idle with the a/c and Lysol recirculating for 2 hours. He says it worked almost every time.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Update: I emailed Uber the same day about the smoking incident. And like others mentioned here, I have nothing to prove that. Anyway so I emailed them what I said here and highlighted how I could not take another ride due to the smell. Usually, support emails you back within couple hours but they took two days to get back to me on this. What was I expecting? That they will email the rider and maybe compensate me about $15-20 since I couldnt accept another fare. What did they say? Just apologized for my horrible experience and asked me to rate the rider accordingly so the other drivers know. Well thanks for letting me know I lost an hour of rides and I should rate him low so the rest of the drivers know.

Hating Uber*


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> Update: I emailed Uber the same day about the smoking incident. And like others mentioned here, I have nothing to prove that. Anyway so I emailed them what I said here and highlighted how I could not take another ride due to the smell. Usually, support emails you back within couple hours but they took two days to get back to me on this. What was I expecting? That they will email the rider and maybe compensate me about $15-20 since I couldnt accept another fare. What did they say? Just apologized for my horrible experience and asked me to rate the rider accordingly so the other riders know. Well thanks for letting me know I lost an hour of rides and I should rate him low so the rest of the drivers know.
> 
> Hating Uber*


My advice: get a dashcam with audio. This way, if you have an incident that isn't easily provable with photos after the fact, you can directly confront the pax verbally and get an audio log of the incident. This is invaluable in he said/she said situations.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

I usually have folks who JUST tossed their cig butts and exhale as they open my door, thus smell semi leaks in. I dislike it, but doesn't matter because I febreeze my car after EVERY passenger.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> I usually have folks who JUST tossed their cig butts and exhale as they open my door, thus smell semi leaks in. I dislike it, but doesn't matter because I febreeze my car after EVERY passenger.


I hope you low rate them too, I hate inconsiderate assholes like that.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> Update: I emailed Uber the same day about the smoking incident. And like others mentioned here, I have nothing to prove that. Anyway so I emailed them what I said here and highlighted how I could not take another ride due to the smell. Usually, support emails you back within couple hours but they took two days to get back to me on this. What was I expecting? That they will email the rider and maybe compensate me about $15-20 since I couldnt accept another fare. What did they say? Just apologized for my horrible experience and asked me to rate the rider accordingly so the other riders know. Well thanks for letting me know I lost an hour of rides and I should rate him low so the rest of the drivers know.
> 
> Hating Uber*


This is going to be kind of harsh, but really its not - next time comply with the rules! 

Find some cigarette butts on the street. 
Place said cigarette butts ever so gently on your floor mat. 
Take pictures of the mess. 
Take a picture of your cleaning receipt (not sure what you would buy, but make something up at the dollar store) and send it in.
Pray for profit.
Outside of photo proof, Uber isn't going to do much. I could say that some guy farted in my car and I had to get all the riders out because it smelled bad. Uber is just going to laugh and say "Well that's a terrible experience, please let your riders know not to fart in your car."


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

DjTim said:


> This is going to be kind of harsh, but really its not - next time comply with the rules!
> 
> Find some cigarette butts on the street.
> Place said cigarette butts ever so gently on your floor mat.
> ...


Heck, if we're going that far, simply go to your local junk yard and take a picture of some backseat that was shat upon and set on fire then send THAT in to Uber the next time you get a no tipping one star assclown giving you a ration of crap in your own car... Hmm... I may just head out and look for trouble tonight....


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

DjTim said:


> This is going to be kind of harsh, but really its not - next time comply with the rules!
> 
> Find some cigarette butts on the street.
> Place said cigarette butts ever so gently on your floor mat.
> ...


The way Uber treats us we might have to do things like this to prove something.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

How Rude !

I would definetly contact Uber and say, you tried to Febreeze but as a non smoker you still can tell that it's smells ugly
and you want to get it cleaned professionally.

I just wonder why not just 1Star for him after being that disrespectful about your property?
I would have dumped him on the next lighted "safe" place and sure I would have received a 1 Star from him.

but I would have simply asked for a rating review with Uber :
http://form.jotformpro.com/form/41617699954977


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> The way Uber treats us we might have to do things like this to prove something.


This has nothing to do with how Uber treats their drivers. Look at it from the side of Uber - why would you charge a rider any extra fee without some kind of proof?

In the past when I was a smoker - I have been charged the $250 clean up fee for a hotel room a few times. I have never smoked in a non-smoking room or a non-smoking hotel, I schlepped my big ass outside and puffed away. When I checked out, I noticed the fee, and asked the hotel to provide proof that I had smoked in the room. "It smelled like someone smoked" isn't good enough. Show me butts, show me photos of a cup that I may have used. Just because my jacked smelled like cigarettes doesn't prove that I smoked in the hotel room. I as a customer had that fee reversed every time. I would have done the exact same thing to Uber. Prove it, pictures or I'm charging you back. Then the driver looks like a dirtbag for starting then entire lie right?

It's been posted in the forums here several times, as long as you follow proper procedures with photos and e-mails that Uber follows through. Putting up with shitty people, well all I can say is that's part of this whole thing.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> How Rude !
> 
> I would definetly contact Uber and say, you tried to Febreeze but as a non smoker you still can tell that it's smells ugly
> and you want to get it cleaned professionally.
> ...


Thanks, I had no idea about the rating review form. Well since we were two minutes from the destination which would have also been the first "safe" place if I were to kick him out.
The reason I gave him 2 star was because besides the smoking part he was a good rider. He didnt ask stupid questions or slammed the door or anything like that.


----------



## Frank Martin (Nov 12, 2014)

I had a female pax pull out a cigarette. I asked her nicely if she could not smoke in the vehicle. She blew me off and did it anyway. **** off, *****! *ONE STAR!*


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

Frank Martin said:


> I had a female pax pull out a cigarette. I asked her nicely if she could not smoke in the vehicle. She blew me off and did it anyway. **** off, *****! *ONE STAR!*


did you kick her out?


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

Roastedbagel said:


> As a smoker myself who rides with Uber almost everyday, I would NEVER even have the audacity to *ask* if I can light up in someone else's car. That's so incredibly disrespectful in my opinion because it stinks up a car to high heaven.
> 
> To the guy who said he smokes but keeps the roof/windows down and people still complain - yes - if you smoke regularly in your car for longer than 6 months or so, that smell is PERMANENT. When I went to sell my car last year, my friend and I spent 3 hours scrubbing/shampooing every single fabric area inside the car. It was incredibly detailed and clean as if it were from the factory floor.
> 
> When the first prospecdtive buyer came to check out the car, the moment we got in the car to start test driving he mentioned it smelled like smoke. I couldn't believe it. That there told me that cigarette smoke smell is definitely permanent unless the fabric interior is comletely replaced. Non-smokers will always smell it no matter what you do.


they make sprays that completely eliminate smoke odors. 1 1 second blast and the next morning the car smells like new. I use it in my car to eliminate aftershave, perfume and the vape odor I get on the weekends.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

jsixis said:


> they make sprays that completely eliminate smoke odors. 1 1 second blast and the next morning the car smells like new. I use it in my car to eliminate aftershave, perfume and the vape odor I get on the weekends.


Which one is good?


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Frank Martin said:


> I had a female pax pull out a cigarette. I asked her nicely if she could not smoke in the vehicle. She blew me off and did it anyway. **** off, *****! *ONE STAR!*


If she pulled that crap in my car I would have pulled over immediately and kicked her to the curb, but not before snapping a pic of her smoking so I could hit her with a cleaning fee.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> If she pulled that crap in my car I would have pulled over immediately and kicked her to the curb, but not before snapping a pic of her smoking so I could hit her with a cleaning fee.


Like the saying goes "Pics or it didn't happen".

We've seen many drivers here who have received a cleaning fee after a vomit comet rider, but I would like to see a response from a driver here that has successfully received a cleaning fee from a smoking rider. I can only assume that the process is the same and would take about a week, same as a puking rider.


----------



## the sandman (Dec 3, 2014)

Best thing to keep your car smelling good is to use dryer sheets. Place one under both front seats. They last a week and are cheap.


----------



## Frank Martin (Nov 12, 2014)

> did you kick her out?


I was so tempted, but I kept it professional aside from my death grip on the steering wheel and biting my lip after she disrespected me.


----------



## The Jackal (Dec 8, 2017)

DjTim said:


> This has nothing to do with how Uber treats their drivers. Look at it from the side of Uber - why would you charge a rider any extra fee without some kind of proof?
> 
> In the past when I was a smoker - I have been charged the $250 clean up fee for a hotel room a few times. I have never smoked in a non-smoking room or a non-smoking hotel, I schlepped my big ass outside and puffed away. When I checked out, I noticed the fee, and asked the hotel to provide proof that I had smoked in the room. "It smelled like someone smoked" isn't good enough. Show me butts, show me photos of a cup that I may have used. Just because my jacked smelled like cigarettes doesn't prove that I smoked in the hotel room. I as a customer had that fee reversed every time. I would have done the exact same thing to Uber. Prove it, pictures or I'm charging you back. Then the driver looks like a dirtbag for starting then entire lie right?
> 
> It's been posted in the forums here several times, as long as you follow proper procedures with photos and e-mails that Uber follows through. Putting up with shitty people, well all I can say is that's part of this whole thing.


Not really... Uber gets plenty from us drivers. My car, my wear and tear, my gas, my licence, my insurance etc.... how the bloody hell can you get proof for smoking or a gd vap uber.... if they are worried a out a driver scam them just look at the driver complaint history and how long they have been driving for uber.... lyft came here and if I keep getting this bs from uber on everything then lyft it is and I'll push for the others in this town to do same... 
We are asked to respect our uber customers or we lose the uber job... well wtf when they dump on us... we just get a "sorry"... not good enough


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

I allow vaping in my truck since i myself vape. However, there is always the one guy who takes it too far. Picked up an XL over the summer, all drunk pax, guy asks if he can vape. I said as long as it’s not wax I’m fine with it. Kid starts vaping and as the ride goes on he gets a little boisterous and starts blowing the huge clouds towards the front of my truck which annoyed me, so i then stopped the vaping fun for the evening. Always one person who ruins it for everyone!


----------

